# If client doesn't like Wedding photos..



## i Kandi Photography (May 24, 2009)

Have you ever had this happen? I realize that when a client is presented over 1000 photos, more times than none they will not like themselves in 80 % of them. I have learned that with model photography. We shot a wedding a few weeks ago and I posted them online for the client and this is the response I got.  How would you take this and what would you do? 

---We looked through all of them and to be honest I don't like most of them. Some turned out great but alot of them didn't, not b/c you guys did anything, some of us just aren't photogenic!! I didn't realize I looked that big either, anyway again thank you and I look forward to the next bunch and have a great holiday and I'll talk to you soon


----------



## abraxas (May 24, 2009)

Did you get paid?


----------



## MelodySoul (May 24, 2009)

If it's truly because they just hate the way they look then there is nothing that you can do. I would just say "I'm sorry that you aren't happy with the way you look but I thought you guys looked amazing" or something to that effect. Maybe find out which ones they do like and offer to do some effects on them or something.

I personally was very upset with my wedding photos and the main reason? We only have one pose of just the two of us together looking at the camera and it's terrible. This is the shot that couples are looking to frame and if you don't get that shot right, they won't be happy. We have lots of great group photos and detail shots but not one of just the two of us that I would enlarge. Combine that with the fact that it took 4 months to get our photos back (with lots of lies and excuses) and let's just say I was extremely upset and did refuse partial payment. I think if you get all the shots that they want and your customer service skills are good then you you did your job and can't worry about it too much. Some people are just never happy.


----------



## i Kandi Photography (May 24, 2009)

abraxas said:


> Did you get paid?


 
Oh yah, we got paid for it. 1 week prior to wedding. We took TONS of photos of the 2 of them, so it wasnt a situation where we didnt have enough. All in all, we took a total of 2800 photos (2 photographers). I just have never had someone say that..so i wasnt sure what to think.


----------



## JE Kay (May 24, 2009)

Hmmmm..... Reason #34 why I don't shoot weddings anymore. ;-)

Delete it from short term memory and move along to your next job. If you feel you are skilled and are producing technically good shots that are composed as they should for wedding images, then don't worry about it.


----------



## table1349 (May 24, 2009)




----------



## Joves (May 24, 2009)

Maybe the expested you to Photchop them into thin and, photogenic people.


----------



## johnbergsing (May 24, 2009)

So far I haven't had this happen. I wouldn't let it get you down too much. The client openly admits it wasn't your work but that they aren't very photogenic.


----------



## KmH (May 24, 2009)

My bad miss understood your post. So I edited my reply.


----------



## abraxas (May 24, 2009)

i Kandi Photography said:


> abraxas said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get paid?
> ...



That's a lot of shots!

I'd think they're looking for an arugument otherwisse- Like, no you don't look "big", etc.

... Is presenting that many photos to a client typical for a wedding photographer?

-


----------



## Josh66 (May 24, 2009)

I agree - 2800 photos is a lot to look through...  Maybe they were just overwhelmed?

I know I would loose interest before making it half way through that.


----------



## JerryPH (May 25, 2009)

I am sure that the couple was not shown all 2800 photos, thats ridiculous.  Something between 20-25 percent are keepers, on average, for a wedding.  Showing them 1000 was NOT showing them your best.  That should have been paired down to something between 500-550 AT MOST.

Next... I wonder why the obvious question was not asked or answered here.  WHY do they think they are unsatisfied with the work?  

- Is it not representative of the work on your website?  
- Are they looking for discounts?
- Did you really do that bad a job?

Many possible reasons.  

If the client is being vague, there is nothing you can do and I see this as them being evasive on their part.  Let's hope you signed a contract, else, you can expect some court time coming up (as a worst case scenario).

If they give you specific complaints, counter each on a one-on-one basis.

This is basic business 101, people, I highly doubt it is a photography issue... and another reason why I think that:

A. An understanding and MASTERY the basics of photography is MANDATORY before opening a photography business.

B. A complete MASTERY of advanced photography including off camera flash is MANDATORY

C. Once A and B are met, people need to concentrate less on photography and more on *business knowledge* aspects in a photography BUSINESS. A *successful* photography business has remarkably VERY little to do with pressing a shutter.

I am not saying this is the case here, but, bottom line, I find it disgusting how low the quality of professional photographers is out there, especially in the wedding field.  I am literally busting my ass this year mentoring with a good professional for free and then PRACTICING EVERYTHING I LEARN so that I can know this stuff... and there is a *lot* to know, trust me.  Then some teenager with a 2 week old Rebel XT and on camera flash comes in and wants to do a wedding.  I applaud the enthusiasm, but dammit, learn to crawl before you try to run!  For me, here is the funny part... I am not looking to become a pro wedding photographer, just wanting to learn how to be a good wedding photographer, for me and no one else, becuase this is something that I really enjoy.


----------



## bjorkfiend (May 25, 2009)

...


----------



## In2daBlue (May 25, 2009)

I didn't mind Jerry's post. As a professional photog I can tell you that a lot of what he says (it's about business, etc.) is true. But, to get back the OP:

I agree with the poster that said you might offer to take them out for a shoot to make up for it (not saying you did anything wrong, but it's good business). But, I would only do that if they paid you a fair price. If they paid anything less than $1,200 for two shooters than forget about it. 

Also, if you took 2,800 images there is no reason you should be showing them anymore than 200-300 of them (and that includes the family portraits). There are a number of reasons behind that logic, but this is the most important. 

When you are submitting a photography portfolio or batch of images, you will be judged and graded on the weakest one, not the strongest. This is true in wedding photography, photojournalism, portraits, whatever. We all know that 2,800 images didn't turn out well, so why be judged on the mediocre images you took that day? Submitting anything more than 300 photos will run you into that problem. I would rather give the client 150 top-quality, outstanding images than 300 where half are "OK" but nothing special. 

Finally, sometimes people aren't happy with your work. If that is the case, offer a second shoot (see note above) and if that doesn't do it for them just chalk it up to the cost of doing business on your ego and move on. If you're good than you will continue to get more gigs and you will end up with more people in the happy category rather than the sad one. 

Tough break but it's a break that happens in this biz.


----------



## OregonAmy (May 25, 2009)

Here's a different take - Maybe she's saying that as a way to get out of feeling guilty for not spending money on buying prints. In other words, perhaps she doesn't want to come off as a tightwad. Is this all digital? Does she get copies of anything (even with "PROOF" watermarks)? If she doesn't get any copies then that is probably not the case, but if you gave her copies of the pictures in any form (or access to a website with all the wedding pics), she might just want to keep those and not pay for anything other than your time...


----------



## KmH (May 26, 2009)

Got E&O insurance? PPA member?


----------



## Alleh Lindquist (Jun 4, 2009)

Classic that a fat lady would say "I didn't realize I looked that big". Sounds like she should have spent some time in the gym before the wedding so she would look her best.

Weddings aren't my thing but I still think 1000 photos is to many to show them. Maybe 200-300 of the very best.


----------



## i Kandi Photography (Jun 4, 2009)

No, of course I didnt present 2800 photos to the client. That would be ridiculous and my client proofing probably wouldnt even hold that many images at once..... never tried. I put around 200 or so up I believe. Since then, she has been a little more up front about what she didnt like.... her double chin (which i went ahead and fixed in several photos ) , her Dad's teeth (he only had a few which i also edited a mouthful of teeth into several photos as she requested and just the simple fact that she jsut doesnt think she nor or her Husband are photogenic. So im no longer stressing on this one. I think the main thing that matters is I know we did the best we could do with what we had to work with and I think the images are great! I told her if she wanted any addtional images edited to make her feel better about herself, I would do so, so i feel I did my part. The package they purchased was only 800.00 for 6-8 hrs coverage which I no longer offer so I feel I have gone above and beyond. Im content now. Thanks for all of the responses! Weddings can be a PITA!


----------



## RJohnston (Jun 4, 2009)

First, Id never take even a 1000 shots of a wedding, the most Ive taken is about 500 at a large wedding.  I go with a list of 50 MUST GET shots, and then take a lot of candids.  Getting all the standard shots of the B&G, Family, Close relatives, and all tables.

Then show them the best 200-300.  I have a very high average of good shots from many decades of using film.  When you have to process all the film and make prints you are more careful to do good work.  

Digital in my opinion tends to make people sloppy, the most expensive thing is time, so you take 1000 or more.  Ive never had a bride complain about how she looked.  Ive had thousands who complained there were so many good shots they could not make up their mind. Then proceeded to buy a copy of every one.

Since retiring Ive shot friends or relatives wedding and given them the pictures as a Wedding Present.  Some felt it was not fair to me to ask, so they hired a Photographer.  When I saw them begin to follow me around, to take the same pictures they saw me getting, it made me wonder just how good their pictures would be or how much experience and training they had.

NO ONE should be doing such a vital job as a Wedding without excellent training and knowing they are going to get the BEST that can be done.  Weddings for most are the most important day in their lives.  NO ONE ever expects they will get divorced and have another chance.  THERE is no way a photographer gets a second chance to shoot a wedding.  Offering a free sitting later in no way makes up for the loss.  If the photographer is not confident that they are as good as any Wedding Photographer in town, then they should be TRAINING with the best one in town.


----------



## JodieO (Jun 5, 2009)

Joves said:


> Maybe the expested you to Photchop them into thin and, photogenic people.


 
Lots of wedding photographers do.

That's an area that you have to realize - because of the digital age, you have photogs going overboard with the PS and the brides LOVE IT... the better the PS, the more popular and well-known and "awesome" the photographer is.... so it seems in my observations.

One of the many reasons I don't shoot weddings - I like to stick with the subjects that take less than an hour to proof


----------



## Guido44 (Jun 10, 2009)

> I didn't realize I looked that big either,



I don't like to come off as mean but .... could it simply be that she is FAT, and didn't want to admit it? 

I didn't really think she was complaining about your skills.

JMO

dan


----------

